# LOST- new series



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Who else is as excited as me about the new series of lost starting friday night??? I cannot describe in words how much i love it, almost as much as my car puts it in perspective!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm with you all the way on this, me and Mrs B have had our Friday night mapped out for this since last week - those kids WILL be in bed


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I never got into it. The few episodes I watched were very catchy but nothing happened. At the time I decided it would waste too much of my life for little reward. I think it's too far in to catch up now.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

thats the thing i have watched it from day one so for the last 5 years this programme has controlled my life, i re-watch episodes and i still get excited but you still dont know what the hell is really going on!! It gripped me from start to finish


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

im hooked have been since episode 1, although i do think its got a bit daft and dragged out, is this the last series?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

New series? I thought it had finished!! what time and on what channel please?

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep I will be ready and waiting I think this is the last series is it not :?:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes it is the LAST SERIES, First episode is on friday Sky1 9pm, all the answers should be revealed which most people have waited 6 years for!! i cant wait!!
Imagine buying all the box sets and watching all again from the start, must be like 200 episodes or something ridiculous


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

being a long term fan of lost i much prefer to watch the season all in one on the net or something once its over, theres too many breaks watching it on TV and it does my head in!

Do you watch the reviews on youtube, this one guy does like an hour long critique of every episode!

Any favourite episodes, I think my fav is 'the economist'

I'm so sad!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

zedman said:


> being a long term fan of lost i much prefer to watch the season all in one on the net or something once its over, theres too many breaks watching it on TV and it does my head in!
> 
> Do you watch the reviews on youtube, this one guy does like an hour long critique of every episode!
> 
> ...


I do enjoy it very much, but f**k me, i dont remeber the names of the episodes :lol:

I know what you mean though, the mid season break does get on my nerves, and as for watching people on youtube, i have watched a few 'theory' ones but i like to make my own story up for why all the random sh*t goes on!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Can't wait role on Friday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

DAZ


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Guys.. Hold on to your Hats, What a start to the season..

Stunning episode/s....

Lets all have a lost geek once its aired in the UK 

Im too impatient and can never wait the extra 2 days, so DL it on the wednesday... 



denimblue225turbo said:


> Yes it is the LAST SERIES, First episode is on friday Sky1 9pm, all the answers should be revealed which most people have waited 6 years for!! i cant wait!!
> Imagine buying all the box sets and watching all again from the start, must be like 200 episodes or something ridiculous


The 6 Series Box Set.. What a thing to behold!! lol

If it comes in a Dharma Box, with a Fail Safe Key to open it, i may weep..ha ha


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have just written in big capital black letters on the back of my hand -

"LOST
FRI 9PM
SKY ONE"

So I can remember to set the Sky when I go downstairs 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope this isn't a review of Newcastle v Cardiff


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> I hope this isn't a review of Newcastle v Cardiff


Sod football......this is serious stuff!!!


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

episodes 1 and 2 already on cucirca.com


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Tonights the night, i have seen there doing a catch up from 8pm tonight on sky 1 so you can have a bit of a refresher before the saga begins


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

my information was correct but there's more, its a double bill tonight episode 1 at 9pm episode 2 10pm


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

denimblue225turbo said:


> my information was correct but there's more, its a double bill tonight episode 1 at 9pm episode 2 10pm


Call yourself a lost fan and you've just seen this :roll: :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > my information was correct but there's more, its a double bill tonight episode 1 at 9pm episode 2 10pm
> ...


I know i feel ashamed of myself


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

6 minutes to go


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

The catch up has begun!!!


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Think this sucks and wish it would get LOST!

Watched one episode and it was so far fetched. It's beyond a joke - sorry


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I watched season 1 and 2. Season 1 had a fair bit of intrigue, but they kept introducing things which made you think "ah, interesting", and then they did nothing with them. Then there were all the back stories, which also didn't have much to do with anything. After 2 seasons I gave up. :?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The 2 episodes were absolutely incredible. Didn't understand any of it though


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Never seen it... so what have I missed


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

mike_bailey said:


> The 2 episodes were absolutely incredible. Didn't understand any of it though


tell me about it LOCKE.......who is he, what is he, where has he come from, how has he got this black spirit thing going on, how is he dead and alive, how is everyone living a life on the island and there original life before.

MInd bender!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I haven't got a clue


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Ive sussed it ! ...........time travel. :wink:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I think Locke is now really Jacob's "mate" in the black shirt.... FWIW!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

MMMMMMM, Sayid is possibly Jacob reincarnated?

Final battle "Locke" v "Sayid"?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Well i think that this whole jacob and locke thing is bizarre, its almost like they are just 2 spirits that can enter different bodys or something, jacob good, locke bad, i think that they really need to start explaining whats going on sooner rather than later so we can process it in our tiny brains 

I also want to know how after the hydrogen bomb going off, how there living both lives, one on the island and one after the crash but without the crash happening??

and surely the chinese bloke that tries to help sayid is mile's dad??? it looked well like him if it wasnt.

Cant wait till friday.........to be more confused :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

we will be seeing more of claire tonight??? cant wait to find out what she's been up to


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I think Jacob is was ??? God and the guy in black who is now Locke is the Devil and the hole think is just one big game to them???????????????????

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to say I was rather underwhelmed with the first 2 episodes the phrase "WTF is going on now" was bandied about quite a lot in our house 

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> I think Jacob is was ??? God and and the guy in black who is now Locke is the Devil and the hole think is just one big game to them???????????????????
> 
> DAZ


You know what i was thinking exactly the same, i hope it doesnt all turn out to be 6 years of waiting for an explanation of wtf is going on and it turns out to be some spirit/god horseshit i will be most annoyed :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

denimblue225turbo said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > I think Jacob is was ??? God and and the guy in black who is now Locke is the Devil and the hole think is just one big game to them???????????????????
> ...


Ditto mate :evil:

DAZ


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Me trippo - it has been an enjoyable journey but I have never been convinced that they knew how it was going to end when it started. I pray for something meaningful that my wife will be able to explain to me at the end.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> Me trippo - it has been an enjoyable journey but I have never been convinced that they knew how it was going to end when it started. I pray for something meaningful that my wife will be able to explain to me at the end.


 :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

And why will it be very bad if Sayid dies..........................

And then when he's resurrected from the dead, try and poison him?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

triplefan said:


> And why will it be very bad if Sayid dies..........................
> 
> And then when he's resurrected from the dead, try and poison him?


Because he has done many evil thinks so when dead would go to hell and is back to work for the Devil=Locke.

DAZ :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i am liking this episode, its really getting going


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i am liking this episode, its really getting going


I agree, this one has been better, at least we are starting to get an explanation for why they were all there, even if it still doesn't make any sense 

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

at least we have had a bit of a locke explanation, bit of a shame it didnt follow on from last week though with kate and jin and claire, but i think its definatly starting to get there


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

started quite well tonight, i wonder what we have got in store for this episode


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

'thats not john, thats my friend' what/who is john locke now god dam it and whats going to happen at the temple?????


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

denimblue225turbo said:


> 'thats not john, thats my friend' what/who is john locke now god dam it and whats going to happen at the temple?????


Come on mate stay on track locke = :twisted: claire & Sayid working for :twisted: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > 'thats not john, thats my friend' what/who is john locke now god dam it and whats going to happen at the temple?????
> ...


yeah i understand that but who is the devil person, i hope it aint some bullshit mystical cack :x


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

denimblue225turbo said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > denimblue225turbo said:
> ...


You know it will be and it will finish and we will still know sweet F A :?

DAZ :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

if they dont explain themselves by the end of the series i shall write a very stern letter to the creator demanding they tell me what the hell has been going on for 6 years!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I like to continue this thread each week just to see what people's thoughts were of the episode.......
I thought it was a good ep but my worst fear has been confirmed, locke is the devil/ 'evil incarnate'......i certainly feel its a bit of a cop out but it will be interesting to see what happens with jack and hurley and locke with sayid and kate, im not particually puzzled but just really looking forward to every week as it starts to wrap up


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Yep liked that one more Kate please.  I think we got this lost thing nailed mate. 

DAZ


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

cant even remember what is supposed to happen this week but i am looking forward to it none the less


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Looks like we are wright mate. :roll:

DAZ


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

im still not sure if i believe the island is 'hell' thing and Richard says that they're all dead, we havent seen any of the final 6 die and i still cant work out how they are still living their seperate other lives. I want to know who is going to take over as jacob, i reckon it could be hurley just because he has the abilty to talk to all these dead people and it seems he is the only one wanting to do the best by the island, maybe next week we will see richard take them to the temple and maybe we will find out who is taking over as jacob.

I cant understand the whole hell theroy because of all that stuff about turning that wheel at the end of series 3 or 4 to move the island and the hydrogen bomb and the dharma initative :?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok so I see adverts all the time for this show. What the hell is it about? I know it is on it's final season thats about it.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Ok so I see adverts all the time for this show. What the hell is it about? I know it is on it's final season thats about it.


joe, joe, joe, joe, joe, joe, joe..............what will we do with you!! Its tooooo complex to explain, you will have to start from the beginning and watch about 200 hours of it and then you will be up to speed


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo and then you will be up to speed :P[/quote said:


> eerr more like just as confised as the rest of us
> 
> Charlie


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

200hours!! Holy crap maybe it will remain a mystery to me then. This is the last series of it isn't it? You seem so in love with the show that know you will be depressed when it isn't on any more. I went thought the same when the Sopranos ended. I had an extra hour in my day that I didn't know what to do with :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

with lost i will be glad when its over 5 or 6 years of being completely baffled every week has to come to an end!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

denimblue225turbo said:


> with lost i will be glad when its over 5 or 6 years of being completely baffled every week has to come to an end!!


I'll still have my season ticket for the Toon for that.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > with lost i will be glad when its over 5 or 6 years of being completely baffled every week has to come to an end!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: But im a bit lost with lost. :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

How good is lost at the moment!!!
I reckon everyone has died that were on the island and have been reincarnated as themselves but in a different life, or i may be missing something.
Something about desmond is obviously quite big, but i dont have any theories of what yet.
Somehow they have lived their life on the island but how they dont know it i cant work out, must have saving to do with the experiment whitmoore did on desmond


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

denimblue225turbo said:


> How good is lost at the moment!!!
> I reckon everyone has died that were on the island and have been reincarnated as themselves but in a different life, or i may be missing something.
> Something about desmond is obviously quite big, but i dont have any theories of what yet.
> Somehow they have lived their life on the island but how they dont know it i cant work out, must have saving to do with the experiment whitmoore did on desmond


I think it's Desmond's job to stop them remembering there previous lives and the button he used to press did this.That's why they are starting to remember The island is a half way house ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

DAZ 8)


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

nice theory, i actually cannot wait for the final just to know the outcome.
I hope they do an episode where they explain the most important points of the whole programme in relation to whatever they decide is the reason for the island


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

denimblue225turbo said:


> nice theory, i actually cannot wait for the final just to know the outcome.
> I hope they do an episode where they explain the most important points of the whole programme in relation to whatever they decide is the reason for the island


Don't be silly it will just end and we will know nothing [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

DAZ :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > nice theory, i actually cannot wait for the final just to know the outcome.
> ...


I really hope not, but suspect you are right. I have forgotten half of the things I was WTF'ing about over the last few years. I really hope they wrap it up and we all go "Ah nice one good ending" rather than "you ruddy tossers you have wasted over 100 hours of my life" 

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

least we know how jacks dad was on the island, its quite clever this ep, im glad they're revealing more each week. 
I reckon jack is going to end up being Jesus or noah or something and be the new king pin on the island, hmmmmmmmmm........interesting


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

So why no Lost last Friday ??? :x

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> So why no Lost last Friday ??? :x
> 
> DAZ


I wondered this and asked Nic if we had already watched it  , I have checked our Sky planner and it is still on series link to record this Friday :?

Charlie


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

I had heard it was a double bill for the final ending?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry guys it said on the end of the ep 2 weeks ago that they were having a break, i think its back on next week


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT_Broonster said:


> I had heard it was a double bill for the final ending?


 :lol: Nice try :roll:

DAZ


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

lady boys and jelly beans its on tonight!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Now I'm confused


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

wot, no comments after the grand finale?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Load of old bollocks explained nowt. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

So did anyone work out what the numbers were for? 
Or was that another Jacob-ism???? :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

very disappointing finale in my eyes, total anti-climax that explained absolutely bugger all.

I have forgotten half of the things I wanted answers to anyway - I am left thinking it wasn't as good as I thought it was :-(

Charlie


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

There you go that should clear.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

glad i did waste years of my life watching this.............how robbed do you lot feel


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

The journey was good, but the final destination was a waste of time.

Would have been better if they just finished it.............


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

What a load of old tosh that was... no questions answered...  :x


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

havent been on here much lately but i wasnt disappointed by the ending, we all know that everyone died along the way on the island after the crash, the crash happened and everything that you watched happened on the island or off it, it was just a bit confusing with the flash backs, forwards and sideways but it made sense to me. When they all met at the church in the final scene they had all died, some on the island and people like kate a saywer may never of left the island on the plane it may have crashed but its been left to your own imagination. You just have to realise its not been filmed to follow day after day, there's gaps in time. I really enjoyed it but i am gutted its over, i would of liked it to carry on.

Now to start watching it again from the beginning


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

^^^ mmm, got all that, but what I meant was that it didn't really explain anything about the island :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did everyone die on the island ? "There is no now here."


----------

